# staining/sealing new fir deck boards



## klmathews (Jun 7, 2012)

I gave my daughter new fir deck boards for xmas. I have been racking my brain for a efficient and effective way of sealing and staining all 6 sides of the deck boards before installation without marring the top surface. stacking seems impractical. Perhaps lean them against the house? doing batches of 20-30 just before installing? if they are newly finished when installed I can't walk on them for a couple of days. I have 100 8' boards to install. We are planning on using Duckback Superdeck Transparent Stain. color TBD. Any suggestions are appreciated. ThanX in advanace.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its a complete waste of time and can actually be detrimental. Install them and seal the top.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Prep to remove any possible mill glaze before staining


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yep, might as well sand them on a saw horse before rather than on your knees afterwards.


----------



## klmathews (Jun 7, 2012)

PressurePros said:


> Its a complete waste of time and can actually be detrimental. Install them and seal the top.


ThanX Pressure Pros, but I'm a little confused. while searching this forum for answers your advise on the topic of staining the sides of deck boards was...

"That is a pet peeve of mine and, I don't mean to offend, but separates a hack from a pro. It looks horrible if you don't stain between the boards." may 2007

wouldn't it be easier to stain the side before they are installed? And wouldn't the wood last longer if it is sealed where it contacts the joists? What would be detrimental about sealing all six sides?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

klmathews said:


> ThanX Pressure Pros, but I'm a little confused. while searching this forum for answers your advise on the topic of staining the sides of deck boards was...
> 
> "That is a pet peeve of mine and, I don't mean to offend, but separates a hack from a pro. It looks horrible if you don't stain between the boards." may 2007
> 
> wouldn't it be easier to stain the side before they are installed? And wouldn't the wood last longer if it is sealed where it contacts the joists? What would be detrimental about sealing all six sides?


You can do that from the top easily with a truck wash brush. Makes floor staining faster and easier as well. We spray our decks to get full coverage between boards. Staining underneath can create issues down the line when the topcoat fails and water cannot wick through the boards. Its theoretical, so I could be wrong but the benefits just aren't there to make it worthwhile. As to answer your question about the process being easier, the nature of your original question answers that. It's a pain.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Some questions here. Are you talking 5/4 or 1 1/2 " decking to be installed with a space between. If so, no need to coat the underside and you should have access to the sides later. If you're talking 3/4 " T&G porch flooring, I would definitely coat all sides prior to installation, especially if doing over an area with poor ventilation.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Everybody loves fir decking - but don't waste your time staining it. 8+ years working with that wood and I have come to the conclusion it's not worth it. Best bet is to get those copper oxide cuprinols and douse the wood with that and let it grey, and wash every spring.


----------



## baseba8311 (May 30, 2012)

if the boards aren't kiln dried, you'll want to wait a year or so before sealing the whole board, you'll seal in any moisture and the boards will begin to rot

that's why most decks are just sealed on the top, gives the water a place to escape


----------

